# Best site for the port of Dover



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Travelling down from the Midlands in 3 weeks time to catch the P&O ferry.
Usually spend the night at the Blackhorse Caravan club site and then a short journey to the ferry.

Is this still feasible due to the current situation and should we allow extra time and how much or is there a better site closer to the Port of Dover? 

Would appreciate replies from anybody who has recently attempted the crossing.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> Travelling down from the Midlands in 3 weeks time to catch the P&O ferry.
> Usually spend the night at the Blackhorse Caravan club site and then a short journey to the ferry.
> 
> ...


Nidge

I do not know where the Blackhorse site is, but keep well away from anywhere near the A20/M20 - we were around there on Tues and many roads were chocker. Use the M2/A2 from the M25.

We came off the ferry at Dover on Monday and the A2 into the port was clear, so I suggest a site near the A2. There is Canterbury P+R(New Dover Road) which has MH parking, water and grey and black waste dump, but no EHU, for £3.00 for 24 hours incl. P+R bus into the city. Journey to port is about 30 mins. If on Sun. check it is open for entry - usually closed but they opened in peak summer season last year. Always open for exit.

If you need EHU there is a CC+C site on the S. side of Canterbury.

Geoff


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Geoff.
Thanks for your reply. Blackhorse CC site is just off the M20 junction 13A on Canterbury Road Densole.

We have decided to use the M2/A2 and now stay at Hawthorne Farm Dover. Stayed there a number of years ago and from memory was about 15 mins from the ferry.

Ps. Did you use the port at Calais and if so what was the situation like regarding getting to the port, hold ups etc?

Kind regards

Nidge


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Operation stack has been stood down tonight and the M20 is back to normal.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nidge1 said:


> Hi Geoff.
> 
> Ps. Did you use the port at Calais and if so what was the situation like regarding getting to the port, hold ups etc?
> 
> ...


No, we nearly always use Dunkirk because even at normal times it is less hassle and anyway we are normally coming/going from the East.

Despite the fact that Calais was closed that day and traffic was being advised to go to/from Dunkirk, there was no problem apart from a bit of a delay for check-in. I would recommend any DFDS users to try to switch to Dunkirk but I see you are on P&O so that is not an option.

Geoff


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers Geoff.

Nidge


----------

